# What Do You Feed Your LGDs?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm wondering what brand of dog food you feed you LGDs? We are currently feeding Sportmix Wholesomes Large Breed dog food and it's reasonably priced, but we are always looking for ways to cut costs. They are so huge and they eat so much of it that it feels like we are constantly running out!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I go to Atwoods and their brand.Ranch hound. They eat it 2xs a day. But Sunday evening the get a chicken quarter...fresh! They love it. And its enough protien with the dog food to keep them healthy & happy


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

mine get a raw diet. dry food is not my thing and hopefully never will. my cat is also on raw. boy does she eat alot but we are down to 3 pounds a day so not bad at all for a yearling.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

daisymay said:


> mine get a raw diet. dry food is not my thing and hopefully never will. my cat is also on raw. boy does she eat alot but we are down to 3 pounds a day so not bad at all for a yearling.


We are trying to feed more raw, but we haven't quite made the transition. Do you mind if I ask what raw stuff you feed your cats?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

there are alot of recipes online.seems like taurine is the number one thing with cats. mine is so picky. i have a store close by that i buy her readymade frozen from and then she eats, chicken legs, hearts that have vitamin mix dusted on them. i wish she would eat other things but i make due with the ready made(i believe its turkey necks, fish, greens, vinager,kelp ect ground) and the chicken legs/necks/thighs. she is a indoor cat who is very low energy and old but she does have great teeth my other cat i used to have ate everything meat related so was so much easier. alot of people buy frozen mice, chicks whole small foods for the cats...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the information.  We've got picky cats and nots so picky ones too.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i actually changed because my cat before her had uri and i was feeding really good dry/wet food. then i changed to raw and she never had one again.
i talked my mom into it and she still has her toothless cat on raw as she had uri often but so far i believe its been 6 years no uri. her other cat is on dry food and o boy the litter box... wow that stinks..


----------

